# Koyote Ranch, Medina Tx



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody been there yet? How was it? I have a spot booked for a week in June.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a nice place! The beds were pretty hard when I stayed there a couple of years ago......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We are taking our travel trailer...


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

*Have Fun*

We didn't stay there, but checked it out on one of our trips to Fredericksburg. It is a really nice location. Very clean. Beautiful scenery. Sites were concrete and level. Power pedestals appeared to be in good repair. Friendly folks in the office. Price of gas at the campground was a little high for me. 
Of course I would assume that you are going motorcycle riding or at least "driving" in the area to take in the nature views. Koyote Ranch is in the middle of it all. My better half did point out that towing our toyhauler would take some good planning on the route due to the switchbacks in the roads we rode on. There was not a grocery very close, so pack accordingly. Don't forget your camera.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw the previews of the ranch yesterday online. It looked pretty cool. I thought about taking the camper up there for a weekend this spring ans also wondered about the accommodations. IT looks like a pretty place to stay.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We found it a few years back while camping in Kerrville. Just haven't stayed there. As for the route in, there is a camper friendly route. State Hwy 16 from Kerrville wouldn't be wise. I was wondering more about the campground itself and the staff. It sure looks like a neat place to camp.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I've stayed there a couple of times. Definitely come in from the Medina/Bandera direction. The switchbacks just north of Koyote on 16 are pretty tough with a decent sized trailer.

The folks were really nice when we have been there. The best part is that once your there they have everything you need at the camp. If your going riding you can fuel up right there. They have a bar/cafe for food and drinks and small store that sells most everything you need. They had a catfish fry one night and a band another night, we didn't even go into town in the evenings.

The part that cracked me up was if your buying singles or buckets to drink on their patio you can't leave with and take your drinks back to your camper and if you buy a twelve pack out of the cooler you can't drink it on the patio you have to take it back to your camper.

Also the pool/hot tub are for everyone to use. Some friends of ours went and didn't even use the pool because they thought the pool was only to be used by the people staying in the B&B.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We went, we stayed, we really enjoyed! We arrived on a Friday and had the Friday night all-you-can-eat catfish. It was very good. Lots of fixin's too. We stayed for a week and so we were supposed to pay for electricity. The meter was messed up because we ran the A/C day and night and they charged us less than two dollars. I tried to pay more and they wouldn't have it (but they are getting that meter checked!) 

They cater to the biker crowd and there were a lot of bikes there. I must say that although we don't ride, most of the motorcycle folks were nice folks. I could do without the engine gunning before they take off in the morning, but that is small stuff. We had a few beers with some of them in the pool in the evenings and all is good.

The pool. Very nice pool for the kids and for the adults as well. Nice place to drink a cold beer and enjoy some nice scenery. The hot tub is situated where you can look out at the hills. We didn't buy beer on-site, it's cheaper to go to HEB. Gas is available onsite too but it's pretty high.

There are deer everywhere! We had to stop a few times on Hwy 16 in front of the park to let them all cross. The Hwy between Koyote Ranch and Kerrville is very scenic, just don't get in a hurry. It's got some sharp switchbacks and steep downgrades. Definately come in from Bandera with your trailer! 

Right up the road in Medina is the Apple Store. Try the apple ice cream and apple turnovers. It'd make a puppy pull a freight train.

We slid the dam in Ingram and swam at Mo Ranch. My son and I climbed Enchanted Rock. Went into Medina and swam in the river there too by the bridge. There is plenty to do in the area. Fredricksburg Brewing Co. is one of my favorites. We try to get to that area at least every other year. Looks like Koyote Ranch will be out new base of operations for these trips. The people are friendly and there is plenty for the kids to do right there for those days we want to hang around and take it slow. There is a game room and a playground. The showers were clean so we gave our 6 gallon water heater a rest and used theirs. There is a laundry there too but no change machine... bring a roll of quarters. All in all, it is a very nice place to camp for the money. Not much shade, but that's what A/C is for I guess.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the report sweenyite! Sounds like a place for me to check out next week.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the review Sweeny. We have heard good things about this place, wife's friends have been a couple of times. That being said my wife just booked us for Labor Day there, should be fun!

Question, is there any decent river access in the campground?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> Thanks for the review Sweeny. We have heard good things about this place, wife's friends have been a couple of times. That being said my wife just booked us for Labor Day there, should be fun!
> 
> Question, is there any decent river access in the campground?


 No, it is a few miles from the river.


----------

